# Gotta love S&W...



## jahwarrior72 (Oct 14, 2007)

..or their customer service, to be specific. i had to send my beloved 2 year old Sigma 9VE back to them, because it started having issues with jamming and dropping mags while firing. when i took it to my FFL, that's all i told them. i never bothered to ask about the sights; i dinged the rear sight a few months ago, but i don't really use them, so i didn't care too much. they boxed it up, and sent it on it's merry.

today, exactly 14 days later, i got it back. they fixed all i asked for, and more. in addition to a new mag catch/release, they replaced: the recoil spring, the trigger spring, the slide release, and the slide. that's right, the whole slide. i figure, the sights were fixed sights, so it must have been easier to give me a whole new slide than replace the sights alone. and they threw in an extra mag, to boot. basically, aside from the frame and barrel, i got a whole new gun. for $20, to cover the shipping. S&W took care of me; they'll be hearing about it come monday.

now, if i could just find a damned range to shoot my "new" gun...


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Good for you, that's great. Makes me feel good that I ended up going with S&W for my first pistol. :smt023


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Good to hear another happy story. Alas, my 686+ was so well made I've never had the need to experience S&W's renowned CS. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

S&W has the best customer service I've dealt with. Last time I did it was for a trigger in my 40VE Sigma that *I* messed up trying to lower the pull some..lol. I sent it off in the box it come in with the two 10 round mags it come with and it come back like new with two 14 rounders. They did take one of the 10's but I didn't cry:smt022 :smt082


----------

